# Rats and Branflakes??



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

It has been recomended to me to mix in branflakes in my rat diet (nuggets from Pets at Home, dried pasta and branflakes) but i just looked on the packet and it says that it is high in fibre. The box has 68.5g of fibre in it all together, but obviously they wont be eating this all at once as it is a mix, is this amount ok? Its a 500g pack so should i just mix in half or what? o.o'

(PAH called back!! The two female rats should be ready on Wednesday!!! *squee*)


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

If you are following the shunamite diet then you need approximately 50-60% rat nuggets, 10% dried pasta and 30-40% human breakfast cereals.

They give a list of a few different ones but the rule is basically the plain ones with no added sugar


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

do you have kashi cereals in england? i use a box of kashi puffed grains and a box of kashi flaked grains in each batch of rat mix i make. kashi is all natural, no added anything but the grains themselves basically, and it's so good for them.  but yes, basically any breakfast cereal that doesn't have added sugar and such should be fine.


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, thanks a lot guys 

xampx -

Thanks for the amounts, theyll be really helpful  I didnt actually know there were amounts and was planning to just shove the whole packets of everything in there so thanks a lot ^^''

OnlyOno - 
I dont know if we have kashi cereals in england, ive never heard of them to be honest o.o Thanks for the info though, ill be sure to keep an eye out for them ^^


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

The best ones in England (I think) are rice crispies, bran flakes, weetabix, shredded wheat, cornflakes, special K, the plain multigrain cheerios (good for threading onto string for them) or those ones that look like little grids (shreddies?)

Just dont get anything honey nut or sugar coated or chocolate flavour.
You could get some organic plain stuff from holland and barrett or julian graves, but your mum is going to kill you if you spend anymore money on them. The regular ones are fine.


----------

